# im so lost right now



## scaredgirl03 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am recently married and already I feel like my marriage is falling apart. Before we got married, my spouse, Josh did some very hurtful things to me that involved other women. He said it wasnt intentionally and that he never actually cheated but now my trust for him is completley gone and I feel threatned by every woman out there, whehter they are on t.v or walking in a store. My life is miserable now when it should be so happy. I dont know how to get over all the hurt that he has done to me and trust that he will never do anything like that again. Im so lost and alone and feel that I am headed for a divorce. i dont know what to do....


----------



## Phil_Boston (Aug 12, 2010)

Have strength in yourself! My wife had an emotional affair while we were apart and I'm here because of my own low self worth. We have been through many therapy sessions etc. The best advice I can give you is to build your self esteem and believe in yourself.


----------



## mcneill1981 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, I agree with phil, you need to focus on your self esteem, build up your confidence, shame on your partner making you feel that way, you need to be strong and put yourself first, tell him how hes made you feel, tell him you dont want to have these insecure feelings and feeling not good enough, tell him you want to be happy, see if theres anything he can do! when the person you love hurts you and you stay with them you sometimes think the pain they once caused you will go away but to be honest it will take quite a while as you put your guard up....its obvious you want this to be the guy you spend the rest of your life with, try to speak to him, see if he can reassure you, rebuild your trust in him back up...do some nice things as a couple, dont need to spend lots of money just go for nice walks in the park, have fun together and see if that will help??


----------



## Faithful` (Sep 16, 2010)

My heart goes out to you because i am going through the same thing now. Right now it is in ur power. U either choose to trust him or u don't. U need to make that decision and stick to it. Is he giving u reasons not to trust him? DO u have low self esteem?

I have very low self esteem so i started to work on myself FOR myself. I work out daily, eat well, get my hair done and follow a daily beauty treatment routine. I also make sure he is aware of how well i treat myself because i want him to know that i am beautiful, sexy and i am worth looking after. Treat urself well and others will treat u well too. 

Also another thing that has worked well with me is pointing out when a good looking man is around, whether it be on tv or in person. Just every now and then, not every single time. I do it to remind my partner that he isn't the only one that could be attracted to others, and that there r many other guys out there that could b better looking than him. 

I hope things work out with u, keep me updated!


----------

